# Play Fighting?



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Cockapoo lovers,have just survived a day and night with two 9 week old cockapoo sisters!!!(mum and dad at a party last night) Little mad in my house yesterday with 3 children aswell....all went to plan though and had no crying from crates 10-7!!! Good girls and no wee
I have a question,im aware that puppies play fight and that two siblings may do more so,but Pixie and Buffy seem to be at it most of the time,growling,teeth bared....looks really painful! They do wag their tails and seem to enjoy it,but can they hurt each other We have had no blood shed or injuries yet,it just looks so vicious.
Have resorted to splitting them up a few times because it looks like they are going to kill one another! is this normal? Away from each other they are very calm puppies,my mum and i have been getting together every day for the last 2 weeks so they can play,is this ok also or is it too much( will they get too attached to each other?)
Sorry to bore but everything is just perfect apart from this,and thought i would ask you all your expert advice! THANKS


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think their fine Becky ,im sure its more noise then hard biting and lucky you because at least they are learning from each other when they bite too hard!! (my clothes are ripped to shreds my bark is just not that great!) Dont worry dx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Becky .. it all sound quite normal to me... Some puppies play a little rougher than others ... as long as it doesn't get out of hand and you sound like you are quite on top of it, ie splitting them up when it gets a bit hectic etc ... they are playing, you will know if it is more than that, watch out for yelping and hard biting .. then stop it 

I have experienced lots of puppy play at my house and at others, teeth do get shown and playful growling too, it is all part of it, this interaction if great for Pixie


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks girls Thats put my mind at rest. Im quite impressed with myself actually,2 hyper puppies,2 hyper children,1 moaning teen and a husband,fed watered,and a chocolate surprise cake made this morning( courgette in the cake! to make it gulit free! delish) Buffy now gone home so Pixie is all chilled out and ladylike again They do seem to enjoy play fighting together although it does sound scary,when they have got it out of their system they lay down cuddle and kiss each other .....ah sweet


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Becky you sound like you are rather relaxed and organised considering you have had all that going on ... think it may be your time to sit down and get hubby to make you a nice cuppa with a big wedge of that choccy cake ...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yum courgette cake sounds gorg!! ive just made banana and chocolate cupcakes for the kids (i ate two though opps!)
Ive just done the insurance for Buddy online ,have you done Pixie yet?? got quote from petplan (over £25 plus had to pay £90 excess!!!! and vet bills only covered for £7,000)So went with vetsmedicover ive paid £21 and its £80 excess plus i get £10,000 vets bills both were for lifetime cover.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Becky you sound like you are rather relaxed and organised considering you have had all that going on ... think it may be your time to sit down and get hubby to make you a nice cuppa with a big wedge of that choccy cake ...


Yep a wedgetastic slice is in my tummy as we speak and made a nice granny pot of T too...oooh lovely

Donna...i must get onto it very soon! i may sound organised but i assure you I AM NOT! Good to hear your sorted out x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Yum courgette cake sounds gorg!! ive just made banana and chocolate cupcakes for the kids (i ate two though opps!)
> Ive just done the insurance for Buddy online ,have you done Pixie yet?? got quote from petplan (over £25 plus had to pay £90 excess!!!! and vet bills only covered for £7,000)So went with vetsmedicover ive paid £21 and its £80 excess plus i get £10,000 vets bills both were for lifetime cover.


We agree the play fighting is a little hard to deal with at times but just try to keep their attention on other things. Milo & Alfie at times sound like there killing each other but its mainly just a lot of wind. I have had to split dogs when they are full blown fighting and I can assure you its very different!!!! If you feel its all getting out off control then that's when your separation is probably needed not only for the pups but also for you! As for pet insurance I made a mistake with MoreThan.... and have now looked around and Pets at Home do a good one........Life time Extra....£9000 per condition....£75 excess per condition... and only £14.33 per month and you get a £20 in store voucher...not to bad and if you insure a second pet you get 10% off..Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for doing the homework Mick


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ah! Play fighting, Jess and Archie.



















Its mine!









Body Splash!









Friends.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Great photos! thanks....that just about sums up Pixie and Buffy Jess and Archie are gorgeous


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Archie belongs to our neighbours next door. He is a proper boy, completely bonkers!


----------

